# Deodexing?



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone working on deodexing this yet? I'd like to get started on modding it, etc.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Swiftks (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd do it but I need a ICS system dump. Don't have my Prime yet.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Swiftks said:


> I'd do it but I need a ICS system dump. Don't have my Prime yet.


I have one, pm your email addy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Swiftks (Jan 10, 2012)

De-odexed the ICS system dump. This wasn't my system dump, as I don't have a Prime yet, so hopefully everything is here, and if there's a app or two that isn't stock, well.... not my fault.









I started doing each file manually, then got to the app folder and saw over 100 .apks, and was like hells NO, so I went the automated rout. The only .odex file I couldn't get to deodex was the Dictionary.apk/odex (that's why that .odex file is still there); kept throwing a boot class path error I couldn't resolve. If someone can get that .apk deodexed that would be great; if not, I doubt it will hurt anything.
Hopefully, all is working correctly, like I said, I don't have my Prime yet, otherwise I would have tested it. But as always, *make a backup of the original files*.
Since we don't have a recovery to flash this yet, guess we'll have to adb push it.

If you're gonna try it out, let me know if it works or not. Haven't tested it yet, and haven't had to deodex a system in a while.

P.S. I am not responsible if this bricks, soft bricks, or makes your device explode!! in any way. Remember you choose to install this.









http://www.mediafire...chlsxuvkkr3g1vu


----------

